# Kill Kill Kill



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/archi ... /exp04.swf


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This is brilliant! ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

98 Kills on my 1st go


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

hehe I got 78 on my first go


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

oooo, I like this game...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Advanced motorist...only got 1 (thats harder) Â :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Just discovered this thread - how brill ;D
70 on my first go

Note to me - must try harder - get the road rage up


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

great link... only 96 on my 1st go !!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have added this website to my 'favourites list' I like it that much. Now how sad am I :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------

